# Furacão OPHELIA (Atlântico 2011 #AL16)



## Vince (21 Set 2011 às 14:00)

A partir do 98L formou-se a tempestade tropical OPHELIA. Não está previsto que se intensifique muito nos dias mais próximos.


----------



## stormy (21 Set 2011 às 22:33)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2011)*

*Formou-se a TS Ophelia:*

_Ophelia has changed little in organization over the past several
hours...with a portion of the inner core low-level circulation
still exposed over the southwest semicircle.  Recent images show
that the center is located just under the southwest edge of the
convective canopy.  Moderate south-southwesterly shear...associated
with an upper-level trough to the northwest of the storm...is
forecast to continue to affect Ophelia through the forecast period. 
Therefore no strengthening is forecast...with some weakening likely
in a few days.  Since the current lgem guidance is a little higher
than the previous one...the NHC wind forecast now shows less
weakening in 3-5 days.  Two model extremes highlight the
uncertainties in predicting intensity change.  The experimental
COAMPS-tc model...which has been a good performer so far this
year...shows dissipation by 72 hours while the GFDL model predicts
Ophelia to become a major hurricane by the end of the forecast
period.
Initial motion remains around 280/14 as the storm remains south of a
subtropical high pressure system.  Ophelia is likely to move on a
westward to west-northwestward track over the next several
days...along the southern periphery of the high.  Late in the
forecast period...as the cyclone nears the southwestern periphery
of the ridge...the dynamical guidance is leaning more to the right
of previous runs.  The latest official forecast is a little to the
north...or right...of the previous one but not as far to the right
as most of the track models by day 5.

Forecast positions and Max winds

init  21/2100z 13.6n  44.7w   50 kt  60 mph
 12h  22/0600z 13.8n  46.8w   50 kt  60 mph
 24h  22/1800z 14.1n  49.4w   50 kt  60 mph
 36h  23/0600z 14.6n  51.8w   50 kt  60 mph
 48h  23/1800z 15.5n  54.0w   50 kt  60 mph
 72h  24/1800z 17.5n  58.5w   45 kt  50 mph
 96h  25/1800z 20.0n  62.5w   45 kt  50 mph
120h  26/1800z 22.5n  65.5w   45 kt  50 mph

$$
forecaster Pasch_


Em principio este sistema poderá afectar o norte das ilhas Leeward, Porto rico e a Republica dominicana dentro de 5 dias, mas não se prevê para já que afecte quer os EUA quer a America central, pois curvará para N/NE ao interagir com um cavado que se posicionará nessa altura na costa leste Americana.


----------



## Vince (22 Set 2011 às 23:17)

Não está com aspecto muito saudável, com o centro completamente exposto, o shear que a afecta só talvez daqui a vários dias melhore.


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2011 às 21:35)

Oficialmente ainda é considerada Tempestade Tropical, mas já não existe nenhum ciclone tropical aqui. Vários dias de muito shear deixaram o centro exposto demasiado tempo, e agora já nem se consegue perceber uma circulação fechada. O NHC costuma ser conservador em matar os sistemas, porque está previsto que o shear baixe a partir de agora o que ainda poderia regenerar o sistema, mas já estão a exagerar um pouco e desconfio que no próximo aviso tenham mesmo que matar a Ophelia para já, pode ser que mais tarde se reforme.


----------



## Vince (27 Set 2011 às 09:40)

A Ophellia parece estar com vontade de se tornar novamente um ciclone tropical, talvez se reforme ligeiramente a sudeste da sua posição anterior estando praticamente estacionária de há 2 dias para cá.




> A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM...THE REMNANTS OF OPHELIA...IS CENTERED A
> COUPLE OF HUNDRED MILES NORTHEAST OF THE NORTHERN LEEWARD ISLANDS.
> SATELLITE DATA INDICATE THAT THE SURFACE CIRCULATION IS GRADUALLY
> BECOMING BETTER DEFINED...AND UPPER-LEVEL WINDS APPEAR SOMEWHAT
> ...


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2011 às 03:02)

Nas últimas horas a Ophelia aumentou de intensidade, tornou-se um ciclone tropical, e é agora já um furacão de categoria 1.



> ...Ophelia intensifying...
> 
> 
> summary of 800 PM AST...0000 UTC...information
> ...










A Ophelia continuará a sua rota, rumo a norte e longe de terra, sendo que a partir de domingo deverá perder as características de furacão, diminuindo gradualmente de intensidade.


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2011 às 15:11)

Quem diria depois de tudo o que passou, a OPHELIA agora até parece estar próximo de categoria 3 se é que já não é, talvez haja um update no próximo aviso.


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2011 às 17:11)

> HURRICANE OPHELIA ADVISORY NUMBER  32
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL162011
> 1100 AM AST FRI SEP 30 2011
> 
> ...*OPHELIA WITH 115 MPH WINDS...BECOMES THE THIRD MAJOR HURRICANE OF THE 2011 SEASON*...


----------



## Vince (1 Out 2011 às 13:24)

Ophelia mantém-se como categoria 3 e passará um pouco a leste das Bermudas.
Mais uma bóia a ter um encontro com um furacão






http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/show_plot.php?station=41049&meas=wdpr&uom=M&time_diff=+1&time_label=BST


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2011 às 01:24)

Ophelia continua a surpreender, para não dizer chocar, é categoria 4 e passou agora a leste das Bermudas (32ºN), safaram-se de boa  



> BULLETIN
> HURRICANE OPHELIA INTERMEDIATE ADVISORY NUMBER  37A
> NWS NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL       AL162011
> 800 PM AST SAT OCT 01 2011
> ...




Não me recordo de ver no Atlântico um furacão tão forte e com esta estrutura numa latitude tão a norte nos últimos anos.


----------



## Vince (2 Out 2011 às 23:31)

Mantém-se como categoria 2


----------

